# What chews do you use?



## gidget'smom (Mar 11, 2012)

I am looking into different chews. I know not to use anything made in China, nor should I use it if it is sourced from China. I am familiar with bully sticks; also have recently learned about antlers. We like pig and beef ears. What else does everyone else use? Also, what chew in particular are good for teeth cleaning and jaw strengthening?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

We just use bully sticks. They like sweet potato chews and duck wrapped rawhide. I only give them the rawhide if I'm right there with them.


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

True chews bully sticks all natural


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

First of all, totally unrelated, but I LOVE Sir Lovkins name. SIR LOVKINS! I just love it. What a rock star!!!! And those ears - to dies for. SIR LOVKINS IS THE MAN!

Someone on a different thread recommended flossies.  I was going to order those as I did not seem them at either Pet Smart or Petsense. Anyway, you might want to look into those.

Sir Lovkins. Just had to say it one more time. Sigh.


----------



## mostlytina (Jan 3, 2009)

Merrick Texas Toothpicks seem work well for us. It's a bit softer but they are not "heavy" chewer anyway. Sometimes I would give a tiny marrow bone for them to play with about 20 minutes. (Reason for 20 minutes is that marrow seems to be too rich if I let them play with it too long...)


----------



## Orchid (Sep 25, 2011)

Mine loved bully sticks but I took them away after I noticed a few spit-up stains on the carpet. The stick looked stringy and shredded and I thought it might be making her sick. She doesn't like antlers or greenies or Nyla bones, so what's a mother to do?


----------



## mostlytina (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi, Orchid,
Have you tried sweet potato chew??? Most of them like it. I don't give my dogs bully sticks because one of them gagged one time and that scared me. Texas Toothpicks is much safer alternative for me. However, I always supervise when they have their "chew sessions" tho.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

We do buffalo bully sticks, lamb trachea, Snack21 Fish Treats (YUM! - our favorites because they are only 1 ingredient so work great for allergy pups like Gus! Made in Canada Snack21 - Changing the way you 'treat' your pet! ), sweet potato chews, celery sticks, carrots.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Just wanted to add Corporal caps and Churpi chews.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Tina
I give odorless bullys (all mine come from natural bullystick.com) he can't really put a dent in them. sam's yams bichon fries. He chews on the ears of his fav little lamb stuffed toy. He won't touch his compressed rawhide sticks, just hides them.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

S&LP'S Mommy said:


> Just wanted to add Corporal caps and Churpi chews.


Mane
Where do you find these? What are corp caps? 
Thx


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

SammieMom said:


> Mane
> Where do you find these? What are corp caps?
> Thx


Results for Treats

corp caps are knee caps.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Obi likes Bully sticks and Flossies A LOT...and CET enzymatic dental chews in Petite size (really helps clean his teeth and are very digestible).


----------

